# Anyone know how to get Wyatt Mangums book?



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Sounds like his book is available now, but isn't on amazon. Any clues? I can't drive across the state to see him on Monday, the ten hour round trip is a bit more than I'm willing to go for a book.


----------



## 6470zzy (Mar 13, 2012)

I have an email off to him and will let you know when I hear back regarding this.

Cheers


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

he is setting up a website for ordering,, will be up by Sept, I think,,


----------



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

I didn't know he had a book out. what is it on?

Yes, I know it must be about bees, but what more specifically, lol?


----------



## 6470zzy (Mar 13, 2012)

Clairesmom said:


> I didn't know he had a book out. what is it on?


Top Bar Hive Beekeeping: Wisdom & Pleasure Combined is the title


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Yes, but other than being mentioned here I can't find it.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

His ABJ article lists his e-mail address as [email protected]


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't have anything to contribute about getting the book, but here's what I found about the book. The info comes from the "BioBees" forum:

Top-Bar Hive Beekeeping: Wisdom & Pleasure Combined
By Wyatt A. Mangum, PhD

This book is a comprehensive TBH book: 421 big pages, 8 ½ by 11 inches, 12 Chapters, 350+ photographs most color, except 24 infrared pictures of nocturnal wildlife in my apiaries, seen in B&W, groundbreaking beekeeping photography.

The book shows how to build TBHs up to five-feet long, various sugar syrup feeders, queen cages, queen excluders, queen mating nucs, and even pollen traps, and more.

Also …
Install packages the right way.
Get the new colony established and ready for winter.
Get straight combs–finally.
Handle new combs–correctly.
Avoid comb meltdowns.
“Process” honey and sell it with creative honey packaging, all with no expensive extractor.

In addition to all aspects of TBH beekeeping: honey production, wax production, crop pollination, queen production, package bee production, and pollen collection, I will show bee management detail with special close-up photographs. The TBH management chapter is a small book unto itself, running about 100 pages with 96 color photographs.

In short, this is the must-have book of TBH beekeeping.

More details…
The book cost $45 (Keep in mind production costs were high and it took 25 years to gain the required experience to write it. Since the book has 421 pages and color pictures back-to-back, the paper is high quality. The binding is a smyth binding, which means the pages are sewed together (and glued) so they will not fall out (rather than only glued into the binding, a cheaper "perfect" binding). (I learned a lot about constructing and printing books.)

Dr. Mangum

Source: http://www.biobees.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=81704


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Yes, I saw that on bio bees. This is how I knew the title. I emailed the doc a couple months ago Shan I heard he had a tbh book coming out. He wouldn't tell me the title of the book, which I thought was a little different. I guess he didn't want me rushing out and writing a book and using his title or something. (like that is going to happen!) I guess it is self published. I would like to get a copy though since there are so few top bar books.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Dr. Mangum responded to me and ask me to post back. Here is the info:

You can order my TBH book from the website at tbhsbywam.com

with book questions at [email protected]


The website just went online a short time ago. I will put additional pictures and information for top-bar hive beekeepers in the coming weeks.


----------



## Colleen O. (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I now have it ordered.


----------



## Double S (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for the link. This will be my next book order.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

He also replied to me when I placed the order. Well, he replied to my other half as that is the name on the PayPal account! I thought that was nice.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Got mine in the mail earlier today. It is a substantial book. Haven't had a chance to read any of it yet, but the text is not too small like one of our other bee books, and it looks like it has a good number of photos. Just a quick skim leads me to believe that if it is about top bar hives it is covered in the volume. Or put another way, you may not agree with everything that Dr. Mangum does, but you will certainly know how he does what he does.


----------



## greg zechman (Nov 2, 2010)

BOOK REVIEW.........received the book on tuesday....the book is very thorough...it explains what he does to make the bees survive and it also covers his losses....he is a very interesting person.....book is well worth it....greg


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

it's going to be a nice weekend reading


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I just got in Les Crowder and Heather Harrells' book, Top-Bar Beekeeping: Organic Practices for Honeybee Health. From the skim it looks great!


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Glad to see the new books coming out. The area of tbh's is sorely lacking in that area. We need many different, experienced perspectives in print, so that more people can get educated on the subject and try beekeeping with tbh's. Mangum's site is interesting on its own...

Adam


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Another one is coming out in November: The Thinking Beekeeper: A Guide to Natural Beekeeping in Top Bar Hives, by Christy Hemenway from Gold Star Honeybees. We have it on pre-order as well.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Just ordered one, here's the direct link. 
http://www.tbhsbywam.com/


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

I am finishing my second year as a beekeeper -- I have 2 horizontal TBHs. I have been reading the books by Mangum and Crowder/Harrell. Based on what I have read so far, the books fill slightly different niches.

Mangum discusses more of the nuts and bolts of beekeeping in TBHs with detailed discussion of how to build, move, and general care for the hives. Crowder/Harrell cover hive construction but more lightly -- what I like best about their book is that it covers more of the philosophy AND the practical details of managing a colony in a TBH. 

One beginning TBH beekeeper posted to a TBH email list that he found the Crowder/Harrell book to be difficult to follow, but I do not think he actually had bees yet, so I'm not surprised. On the other hand, I am finding it to be a gold mine.

If you have observed and wondered about the dramatic changes in size and shape that the broodnest goes through in a TBH -- being large and full in late spring through mid summer ... then lowering and thinning as summer fades into fall ... then becoming more spherical again in the fall -- you need to read this book. 

If you have been frustrated to find a beautiful comb of mostly capped honey ... with a band of brood at the bottom ... and wondered how you will ever be able to harvest it -- you need to read this book.

If you have ever wondered about how to encourage straight comb, fix "fat" comb, and the like -- you need to read this book.

Crowder and Harrell explain how to minimize swarming, divide a colony, combine colonies, harvest full bars of honey, raise queens, etc. The management chapter in their book does take time to digest and might be pretty dense for people just starting out who do not have a TBH mentor to guide them. 

After a couple of years of beekeeping, however, the bees continue to remind me about how much I don't know about caring for them in a TBH. While I still have no illusions that I'm an expert after reading Crowder and Harrell's book, I think the knowledge I have gained will save me and my bees a lot of frustration next season.


----------



## llgoddj (Apr 11, 2012)

i actually have bought it, read most of it already, and I can sell it to you if you like. I have gotten all the information I need from the book. If interested, contact me. thanks, larry


----------

